# New Shower Tap Hymer B544 (1996)



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

After struggling to undo the lock-nut on the underside of the bathroom sink to no avail I took out the sink to fit a replacement shower tap. Later on I noticed the the old microswitch terminals had become disconnected. After two attempts at trying to fathom out the correct terminals and blown fuses is there a tried and tested way to decipher the terminal block connections. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorted now, thanks to Hymer


----------

